# Just got back from my annual Cardiologist appointment.



## AZ Jim (Apr 29, 2015)

He said "Jim, what is your secret, going on 79 and still look early 50's?"  I told him it probably my two cocktails per day that helps.  He laughed and said well, "Keep it up, it seems to work!"  I also attend a quarterly Lipid clinic.  I got great results again on all my blood work.  Makes ya feel good, I tell ya.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 29, 2015)

Good for you on the good reports.:coolthumb:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats, Jim.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 29, 2015)

Good news!  k:


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2015)

Good for you Jim Congrats ...I hope you told him that as well as the cocktails it's us beautiful women on here that keeps you young? :bowknot:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 29, 2015)

Good point, Holly!


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 29, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Good for you Jim Congrats ...I hope you told him that as well as the cocktails it's us beautiful women on here that keeps you young? :bowknot:



I think he could tell from the twinkle in my eye...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2015)

Holly, Annie, it's hard being beautiful, isn't it? Sigh. Somehow we manage.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice going, Jim. I just got my results and all the numbers look good. Good feeling isn't it? :sentimental:


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 29, 2015)

Just wanted to stress how important it is to get blood work and urine tests regularly. I have lab work done about every 4-6 months (2 wks prior to dr appt).

A few yrs ago after going in for lab/urine work I was called and asked to come back in a few days for re-testing. Turns out they found blood in my urine (microscopic, I couldn’t see it and would not have showed up on clothing or toilet paper). I was sent to urologist for more tests and long to short I had kidney stones.  Had a procedure called lithotripsy which broke them up.

The point is the urine test caught them early. As some of you might know, kidney stones can cause a person to double over with pain (often in the middle of the night) and be taken away by ambulance for more invasive surgery. (Happened to a former co-worker….she was off work for a couple of weeks.)

Early detection is so important for so many things.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Holly, Annie, it's hard being beautiful, isn't it? Sigh. Somehow we manage.



ya ya, I am playing my teeny weeny violin..... you beautiful ladies are so hard done by, why does life have to be so hard? layful: :love_heart:

Good thing for you Jim, looks like your ship shape!


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 29, 2015)

*Kidney stones*

Did they use ultra sound in a tub to break 'em up?  Trouble passing them?  Men have a rough time with stone particles although I  have never had them, I have friends who tell me I don't want 'em..


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 29, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Nice going, Jim. I just got my results and all the numbers look good. Good feeling isn't it? :sentimental:



Yeah, it makes you feel very good.  I need to be here to care for my wife who can't drive anymore or do some things so yeah good feeling.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Did they use ultra sound in a tub to break 'em up? Trouble passing them? Men have a rough time with stone particles although I have never had them, I have friends who tell me I don't want 'em..



Ultrasound and I was put to sleep.  (I was very fortunate because that doesn't always work, and one was large).  Then they just passed and I didn't notice.  I also have heard from men that the pain when passing can be horrible.

I still take meds for kidney stones and get annual exam/x-ray.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 29, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Holly, Annie, it's hard being beautiful, isn't it? Sigh. Somehow we manage.



Aye, it's a curse being the centre of attention all the time and the men drooling.....


----------



## Lon (Apr 29, 2015)

That's great Jim,  Our daily imbibing will keep us healthy, your cocktails & my wine.


----------



## Louis (Apr 29, 2015)

Way to go Jim!  :cheers:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2015)

Congratulations Jim, good news for sure! :sunglass:You do seem a lot younger in both looks and attitude!   Pappy, happy to hear your numbers are good too! :love_heart:


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 29, 2015)

Odd thing is that despite some medical issues, my 'numbers' are great.  But I still think blood work and urine tests are very important.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> He said "Jim, what is your secret, going on 79 and still look early 50's?"  I told him it probably my two cocktails per day that helps.  He laughed and said well, "Keep it up, it seems to work!"  I also attend a quarterly Lipid clinic.  I got great results again on all my blood work.  Makes ya feel good, I tell ya.



Hey, Jim, that's wonderful!  :encouragement:  Now you have something to celebrate with your daily cocktail or two!  BTW, what are you having?  Maybe I'll have one too.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 29, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Hey, Jim, that's wonderful!  :encouragement:  Now you have something to celebrate with your daily cocktail or two!  BTW, what are you having?  Maybe I'll have one too.


  Sometimes Bourbon and tonic but usually Gin and Tonic.  Sit down, I'll pour.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 30, 2015)

May you have many more years of good reports, continuing to never look your age.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks.....I'll drink to that....Hell I'll drink to this being Thursday.


----------

